# Bass fishing this time of year?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What's the ticket? They move up out of the main river channels at some point right? Slower presentations as it cools off? Does dawn and dusk top water still work?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Learn to fish jigs! Cool weather means big fish.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

White Zoom Trick worm on a #2 red hook, I caught 20 bass yesterday, kept 5 for dinner. 3.5 was the biggest, 1.2 was the smallest.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh, the water where we were at yesterday was 75 and the bass were hitting cranks and a devil horse type minner!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

We went tonight for a couple hours and to make sure the boat was fixed, it is, but we still ain't bass fishermen. Tried trick worms, pink and white, had a little action on each, couple small spots and small LM. Threw buzz baits without any action and caught a bream on a popping bug after I slung my buzz bait off into oblivion. Tyler caught the biggest but lost the most tackle! Water was 73-74.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Slow rolling spinnerbaits in the fall and winter work good.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jcoss can you explain slow rolling? I threw a spinner for a while but no action on that. I only lost the most tackle cause I know that nearly impossible place to cast is where all the bass I don't catch live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Jcoss can you explain slow rolling? I threw a spinner for a while but no action on that. I only lost the most tackle cause I know that nearly impossible place to cast is where all the bass I don't catch live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slow buzzing. 

Keep the bait just off the Bottom, slow and steady keep it loving though. In some cases you may even want to be going slow enough it bounces on the bottom


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

As the water temps drop will the bass head up into the sloughs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Best time of year other than beds IMO. 

Fish are trying to get fat, their likely to eat anything to gain weight. Our bass don't necessarily have a slower metabolism in the winter. (Look up florida strain largemouth vs regular largemouth) but they still know to eat while they can.

For now I throw large baits, Mattlures Bluegills, swimbaits, frogs and 12" worms. I'm looking for size more than anything. You be surprised the number of 1# fish willing to eat a 12" worm too 

The biggest issues with anglers once it gets cold is speed and patience. A fish will not work as hard to eat, it might take multiple casts to the same spot and hitting a fish on the head in order to get a bite. Fish are cold blooded, for the most part their metabolism is based on temperature. This time of year is just right 

From the get go; don't be stupid. Follow the basic rules of bass fishing and you should be alright.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

From the get go; don't be stupid. Follow the basic rules of bass fishing and you should be alright.[/QUOTE]


Every time SICF and I go fishing we feel stupid... Speaking for myself, I guess I am still figuring out the basic rules of bass fishing. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Jcoss can you explain slow rolling? I threw a spinner for a while but no action on that. I only lost the most tackle cause I know that nearly impossible place to cast is where all the bass I don't catch live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like said already, I like to throw it in a hole, let it fall for a couple seconds then snap my rod tip to get the blade spinning, then reel it as slow as possible just barely making the blades turn and keeping it as deep as possible. Also add a trailer to it, I tried many different ones, IMO a white twin tailed grub works the best.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

We tried a big slough like spot, very little current, seemed dead but looked fishy.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Also saw this bundle of joy waiting to get smacked with a bad cast!









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

sure said:


> Also saw this bundle of joy waiting to get smacked with a bad cast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the hole you tell everyone in town and at the ramp that that's where you caught 15 bass out of :thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure plenty of folks have seen it but I want to go back and get it this winter, scared the crap out of us, we were 20 feet away when we noticed it


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Another good fall and winter bait is a suspending jerk bait, my favorite is a Rapala husky jerk in the HJ10 size. It is just the right size and good action, I like the gold one and the silver. I also just recently tried their shadow rap and its sweet too. When the water turns colder the bass will strike these types baits, I guess they're are keying on baitfish/shiners in the winter months. Work it with an erratic retrieve and make sure you pause it around cover and let it suspend, a lot of times that's when a bass will crush it. It will hang up at times, but it will also catch fish, good ones.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I suck at bass fishing to. I try it every now and then with either a snaggless Sally or a zoom worm. If they bite the Sally I usually get them but dang I get a lot of bites on the worm with no hook ups!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh man I cringe at thinking of throwing a crank bait in the stuff we saw the other day, that'd get expensive quick!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> Another good fall and winter bait is a suspending jerk bait, my favorite is a Rapala husky jerk in the HJ10 size. It is just the right size and good action, I like the gold one and the silver. I also just recently tried their shadow rap and its sweet too. When the water turns colder the bass will strike these types baits, I guess they're are keying on baitfish/shiners in the winter months. Work it with an erratic retrieve and make sure you pause it around cover and let it suspend, a lot of times that's when a bass will crush it. It will hang up at times, but it will also catch fish, good ones.


Although I don't like their price tag, I really like the Lucky Craft Staysee's and Pointers as well.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

sure said:


> Oh man I cringe at thinking of throwing a crank bait in the stuff we saw the other day, that'd get expensive quick!!


You would be surprised at how well a crankbait can run through heavy cover, it will bounce and deflect off most logs and tree tops and keep going. I use to think there was no way of throwing one on the river till I tried it and started catching fish.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

jcoss15 said:


> Another good fall and winter bait is a suspending jerk bait, my favorite is a Rapala husky jerk in the HJ10 size. It is just the right size and good action, I like the gold one and the silver. I also just recently tried their shadow rap and its sweet too. When the water turns colder the bass will strike these types baits, I guess they're are keying on baitfish/shiners in the winter months. Work it with an erratic retrieve and make sure you pause it around cover and let it suspend, a lot of times that's when a bass will crush it. It will hang up at times, but it will also catch fish, good ones.


Oh yeah! The jerk bait is awesome. If you are fishing the rivers, you will pick up reds, trout and hybrids on it too....and pickerel. Tons of pickerel. I will go to a spinnerbait when the wind really kicks up. If the water is in the 60s or 70s, I will just reel it slow. If the water temp is in the 50s, I will crawl it across the bottom, letting it flutter down, whenever I think I'm too far up. I try to use a spinnerbait with a single Colorado with a chartreuse skirt, and trailer hook when I'm slow rolling. Also, I point the rod directly at the spinnerbait to get a better feel for what its doing. sounds weird, but it works. I could write a book about this time of year, but its the best for bass fishing; the fish are following the bait into the sloughs and fattening up for the winter. Eventually, they will move back out, but with the temps dropping, now is the time to start working the sloughs. Still a lot of grass, so you will have to figure a work around. Trick worms, rigged Texas style, are always a good bet.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, going this afternoon. Should we be moving with the current or stop and hit a spot for a while and move to another? Last weekend the current was pretty stiff and anything but a rock would get swept down stream pretty quick.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I drift with the current dragging a chain to slow me down, if you make a few cast to an area w/o a bite, move on. If you fishing a worm in the current use at least 1/4 oz bullet weight to get it down quick. I got a buddy that worked on them this weekend on a crawfish pattern crankbait.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Alright, going this afternoon. Should we be moving with the current or stop and hit a spot for a while and move to another? Last weekend the current was pretty stiff and anything but a rock would get swept down stream pretty quick.




I bet 50 cents that sic fish caught over 2 fish. Report??


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> I bet 50 cents that sic fish caught over 2 fish. Report??




You sir lost 50 cents. Josh had 1 and I had 3 in more hours of fishing than I care to admit. We threw everything we had at them and it was slow. We cannot figure this bass fishing thing out the 4 we caught we're small as hell. We launched at Miller bluff and man you all would have laughed watching us just try to get the boat to the main river. All the fish were small to boot. No idea what we are doing wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh...what a joke. There's no way we're doing something fundamentally wrong, it just doesn't work when we're the ones holding the rods. Worms of all colors and spinner baits thrown, only action came from a black trick worm for me and a green/white for Tyler. To top it all off this dang pinched nerve in my back has some muscle locked up so hard I can't even sit on the couch right!! It was log lake we put in at, floated down a little passed miller's before calling it quits. Getting out of that channel required a machete, Tyler in the water, throwing the anchor forward and dragging over stuff...I was sure it would be worth it the mess in the boat.









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry - I need a pole cover fast. Call me tomorrow


----------

